# What To Do With Pregnant Rat



## Audrey wood (Apr 19, 2021)

I got a female from a breeder a few weeks ago and we soon found out the breeder was absolutely horrible. I now have a pregnant 6 month old rat. 
What do I need to do to help her?
Should I keep her with her cagemates until she gives birth?
Should I feed her extra?
Should I put her in a new cage with an experienced mom?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi there.
Here are a couple of comments we recently posted to another member, about dealing with a pregnant female. Hope they help. Once you notice pregnancy in a rat, she is usually in the last week or so.


To prepare a pregnant mum for birth, she will need a separate cage from her friend/s. Here are some links about firstly how to make a bin cage, and then how to modify it for a nursery cage.
Also make sure she has plenty of free access to food and water. If she is heavily pregnant she will eat and drink a LOT!
Paper kitchen towels in her cage will be ideal for her to make a nest, and some rat mums like a little hidey place too.
It might also be helpful to mention that some mothers show temporary hormonal aggression. She may bite you, either from now or in the few weeks after giving birth, even though she would never usually do that to you. This aggression is a temporary protective mother thing, and should disappear after the babies wean. 
Also, if you do need to pick her up, you will want to do so really gently now. Try scooping her into two cupped hands while reassuring her with some quiet talk. But mostly she might want to just be left alone for a bit. _(This comment applies to a very heavily pregnant rat)_






(Thankyou Shadow the Rat)


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

*What do I need to do to help her?*
Get her set up in a bin cage with plenty of food and water.
*Should I keep her with her cagemates until she gives birth? *
No. You should get her in her own cage/bin.
*Should I feed her extra?*
YES. She should ALWAYS have access to food and water. She can also have broclie. 
*Should I put her in a new cage with an experienced mom?*
No. Her instincs will kick in and she will be fine on her own.


----------

